
Do We Want to Live Without the Post Office? - axiomdata316
https://classic.esquire.com/article/2013/2/1/do-we-really-want-to-live-without-the-post-office
======
shams93
Yeah because we can't stand job security why should we allow people on their
50s to keep working when the new trend is to force anyone over 45 to be
starved to death even if they're the former director of Disney Imagineering
ultimately we hate workers but especially older ones.

------
cwhiz
I live in a big city and would see virtually zero impacts. I’d still prefer to
keep the USPS.

But the push to privatize it isn’t coming from people like me. It’s coming
from conservative voters who skew rural.

If they want to privatize it I say just give them what they want.

